# A great use for old dolls



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Someone posted this on Facebook, and I had to share it...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are freaky! You know what would be great? The next time you or your spouse get invited to a baby shower, make one of those cool night lights and give that as a baby gift. I think that would be AWESOME!!! (if you do, please take a picture of the new mom's face when she opens it)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to wake up in the middle of the night and see one of those staring at me:jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think dolls are creepy as hell. Coooool!


----------



## DocCadaverous (Jun 6, 2016)

(Insert evil laughter) I love it!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook too - Love it!


----------

